# world's first glowing cat



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencet...eet-Mr-Green-Genes--worlds-glow-dark-cat.html


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Too bad he's not a prop - that picture would be a good candidate for the 2008 Haunt Forum DVD cover


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

It made a good background for my screen.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Same as me, BD.


----------



## DoomBuddy (Mar 1, 2009)

Did you use Plutonium?


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Isn't Plutonium Mickey Mouse's Dog?


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

cat night lights

a thing of the present now!


haha im pretty sure its just pluto too (mickeys dog) hahah


----------



## Don Givens (Dec 2, 2008)

Looks like glow sticks and I don't even want to begin to speculate on how they got them inside the cat.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Bone Dancer said:


> It made a good background for my screen.


Ooh, good idea - I'm saving it now!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

The particular gene in question, known as green fluorescence protein, is likely to express itself in mucous membranes - hence his freakish mouth and ears

Are there mucous membranes in our ears. Or do you think it "expresses itself" from body openings? And does that mean the cat's bum glows too? I'd like to get to the "bottom" of this.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Who's been giving the cat radioactive suppositories?


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Would make a great cover for a Halloween card or an invite too.

Well Scareme, I don't think the ears, but eyes, nose, mouth and anus. It might make sneezing and blowing your nose a whole new experience though.


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

wow. Poor cat. You know they make glow in the dark fish too, their illegal in california.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

scareme said:


> The particular gene in question, known as green fluorescence protein, is likely to express itself in mucous membranes - hence his freakish mouth and ears
> 
> Are there mucous membranes in our ears. Or do you think it "expresses itself" from body openings? And does that mean the cat's bum glows too? I'd like to get to the "bottom" of this.


LOL, OMG, scareme!


----------

